# L. anceps hf. roeblingiana



## tomp (Dec 27, 2022)

Here is something you don’t see everyday.
what it lacks in form it makes up for in uniqueness. Frank Fordyce used as a parent in several of his hybrids.


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2022)

Well, it has a nice upright dorsal.


----------



## tomp (Dec 28, 2022)

abax said:


> Well, it has a nice upright dorsal.


Angela
i have to tell you that some how your consistent “dorsal” review has gotten in my head. so much so that every time I look at one of my Catts and the dorsal is not fully upright, I think ” well Angela would not like that”. Makes me laugh..
It’s a good thing..I think.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 28, 2022)

Wow that looks more like the hybrid ‘Miss Wonderful’


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2022)

Interceps, not anceps. IMHO


----------



## abax (Dec 28, 2022)

Tomp, I laugh about my dorsal obsession too. Mostly I'm just teasing. If I got really hung up on dorsals,
I surely wouldn't be growing Phrags.! Actually, I really like the color combo and it isn't over-floofy.


----------



## tomp (Dec 29, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> Interceps, not anceps. IMHO


Oh oh. I will investigate. You may well be correct. When I divided my roeblingiana I may have mistagged something. I hate it when that happens.


monocotman said:


> Wow that looks more like the hybrid ‘Miss Wonderful’


----------

